

Happy halloween everyone (.mpg) - Sam_Odio
http://anybots.com/monty_halloween.mpg

======
SwellJoe
I laughed and laughed. Beautiful. If that batch of kids doesn't produce a
proper engineer (or two or three), then it will be the schools that have
failed, because I think Monty has provided ample inspiration.

Of course, they _did_ seem at least as interested in the candy as in the giant
robot delivering it, if not moreso. Maybe kids today are just completely jaded
by technical miracles, since new ones seem to arrive every day. When I was a
kid, we didn't have any of these Internets, or cell phones that can play
movies or find out almost any fact in seconds, or robotic vacuum cleaners, or
jet packs, or personal oxygen sleep chambers, like these kids today. We had to
call people using phones that plugged into the wall, and if we wanted to send
email our PC or C64 or Amiga had to dial up a FIDO or Aminet hub and do a
batch send/receive. And we had to walk to school in the snow. Uphill. Both
ways.

------
swombat
Very disappointing. I watched the whole thing, all the while expecting that
the robot arm would attack the children and leave bleeding and broken bodies
everywhere. What kind of halloween is it without a dose of horror?

~~~
rksprst
I didn't watch long enough to see that part.

~~~
icey
Well, thanks for taking the time to add absolutely nothing to the
conversation.

------
sown
My favorite part is how the kids are put in some kind of caged away from the
robot for their own protection (or the robot's)...

------
jws
A frightening future. In each “pick” or “put” operation the robot was served
by an eager human minion while most of the humans' needs were unmet.

------
DanielBMarkham
Here's something scary to show the kids -- giant spider eating a bird

[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/main.jhtml?view=DETAILS&...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/main.jhtml?view=DETAILS&grid=&xml=/earth/2008/10/22/easpider122.xml)

~~~
ph0rque
My ~2 year old daughter was completely fascinated by that, when I showed
her... of course, she thinks all big spiders are tarantulas; she calls the
daddy long-legs spiders that.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
My 8-year-old daughter was also fascinated, while my 12-year-old son was
horrified.

I'm not afraid of spiders, but that looks like the biggest spider I've ever
seen. I'm a little disturbed by the size.

------
geuis
Really cool

------
radley
yay!

